# I'm really glad to see a select few devs work on this phone



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

i don't own the phone, but have thought about picking it up third party just to mess around with. so I'm glad some, even a little bit of progress is being made to get this phone up and running. so a big thank you to the awesome devs who are working on it


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> i don't own the phone, but have thought about picking it up third party just to mess around with. so I'm glad some, even a little bit of progress is being made to get this phone up and running. so a big thank you to the awesome devs who are working on it


It is a really nice phone for the price. Best free phone (on contract) there is

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

supergear said:


> It is a really nice phone for the price. Best free phone (on contract) there is
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


yeah, but i don't want to lose my unlimited quite yet, that's probably the only thing stopping me from upgrading


----------



## cmzeunges (Nov 3, 2012)

I picked mine up for $110 shipped off Fleabay (wouldn't mess with your unlimited). I love it so far... I used to have a T-mo vibrant years ago, and this little phone replaces it well (only negs to it are screen, camera, and internal memory). I haven't rooted it yet, but am starting to get the itch to get this thing going...


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

cmzeunges said:


> I picked mine up for $110 shipped off Fleabay (wouldn't mess with your unlimited). I love it so far... I used to have a T-mo vibrant years ago, and this little phone replaces it well (only negs to it are screen, camera, and internal memory). I haven't rooted it yet, but am starting to get the itch to get this thing going...


haha, i understand that, I'm running a fascinate running a cm10 nightly  it's running quote smooth on my fascinate and I'm loving it  
the stellar comes with ics, right?


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> haha, i understand that, I'm running a fascinate running a cm10 nightly  it's running quote smooth on my fascinate and I'm loving it
> the stellar comes with ics, right?


Comes with Android 4.0.4

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

supergear said:


> Comes with Android 4.0.4
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


ohjeeze, now i seriously want one! id love to see TW stock ICS, i may just fall in love 

screenshots guyz, pleeeeaaaasssseee


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

Its basically Verizon's version of a Galaxy s3 mini

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> Its basically Verizon's version of a Galaxy s3 mini
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


hm, im thinking i still want one though, I'll even live with touchwiz


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> hm, im thinking i still want one though, I'll even live with touchwiz


Touchwiz Isn't so bad. Also can replace the launcher
Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## cmzeunges (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, Touchwiz has evolved into something quite nice... not like it used to be, that's for sure! I have now rooted and installed the custom rom on this site by Aglarond. It's kicking along pretty well. LIke was mentioned earlier, this is ICS 4.0.4, but...... with you having a sammy product before... it will take a while to get the official JB update (if ever). ICS will be around for a while, I mean, GB is still alive and kicking and Froyo is hanging in there too. The Quad scores are over 4,000's and to put that into perspective, the Vibrants best days were in the 2500's. So far, I really like this phone, and even if it doesn't get picked up by cynagenmod, it still has enough horsepower.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

cmzeunges said:


> Yeah, Touchwiz has evolved into something quite nice... not like it used to be, that's for sure! I have now rooted and installed the custom rom on this site by Aglarond. It's kicking along pretty well. LIke was mentioned earlier, this is ICS 4.0.4, but...... with you having a sammy product before... it will take a while to get the official JB update (if ever). ICS will be around for a while, I mean, GB is still alive and kicking and Froyo is hanging in there too. The Quad scores are over 4,000's and to put that into perspective, the Vibrants best days were in the 2500's. So far, I really like this phone, and even if it doesn't get picked up by cynagenmod, it still has enough horsepower.


nice. yeah, im enjoying my fascinate at the moment running jellybean. i do want to pick up this phone and knowing that devs are working on it behind the scenes is even more exciting. i can't to see this phone can possibly evolve into


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

If a few cm devs picked this phone up it would be cool. Also somebody needs to figure out how to unlock the bootloader

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

supergear said:


> If a few cm devs picked this phone up it would be cool. Also somebody needs to figure out how to unlock the bootloader
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


The big hurdle with getting cm on this device is the bootloader, since it wont allow us to flash a custom boot.img

With working kexec, we would be able to hotboot a boot.img and get around this (we used to do this with the vzw sgs3 before we had an unlocked bootloader)

Not saying that an unlocked bootloader wouldn't be helpful, it just isn't 100% necessary.

Kexec is a bit finicky, and its tough to test on a device that isn't in hand.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> The big hurdle with getting cm on this device is the bootloader, since it wont allow us to flash a custom boot.img
> 
> With working kexec, we would be able to hotboot a boot.img and get around this (we used to do this with the vzw sgs3 before we had an unlocked bootloader)
> 
> ...


if i find a good deal on the stellar, and no one else has volunteered, I'd be willing to test


----------



## sirslipzalot (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm willing to try some testing. I really want this phone to perform a little better (getting rid of the Wifi popups and completely retailoring the settings menu would be great places to start for custom ROM devs, imo.) I also wonder if there is a way to make the phone think that the external SD card is the internal one. I'd much rather use my 16GB SD so I can install larger games like the new NFS: Most Wanted.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

sirslipzalot said:


> I'm willing to try some testing. I really want this phone to perform a little better (getting rid of the Wifi popups and completely retailoring the settings menu would be great places to start for custom ROM devs, imo.) I also wonder if there is a way to make the phone think that the external SD card is the internal one. I'd much rather use my 16GB SD so I can install larger games like the new NFS: Most Wanted.


what's the phone have for internal memory?


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> what's the phone have for internal memory?


Memory it has 1 GB of RAM

storage is 4GB

specs can be found here: http://www.gsmarena....g_i200-4954.php


----------



## RYANTNORDSTROM (Oct 20, 2012)

I was running into the same storage issues as well! If your rooted use directory bind it has solved all my problems allowing me to run any size game!


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

supergear said:


> Memory it has 1 GB of RAM
> 
> storage is 4GB
> 
> specs can be found here: http://www.gsmarena....g_i200-4954.php


damn only 1GB of ram? that definitely kinda sucks with the note2 having like 2GB and crap. oh well, can't always win


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> damn only 1GB of ram? that definitely kinda sucks with the note2 having like 2GB and crap. oh well, can't always win


Well it is a cheap phone and same amount of RAM as international versIon of the galaxy s 3

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

supergear said:


> Well it is a cheap phone and same amount of RAM as international versIon of the galaxy s 3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


touché, kind sir, touché.
i just keep hoping a break through will happen and this device will claim it's unlocked bootloader goodness. 
damn you, Samsung & damn you Verizon!


----------



## sirslipzalot (Oct 15, 2011)

ztotherad said:


> touché, kind sir, touché.
> i just keep hoping a break through will happen and this device will claim it's unlocked bootloader goodness.
> damn you, Samsung & damn you Verizon!


More like Damn you Verizon. Samsung doesn't have bootloaders on Sprint or Tmobile that I know of. Maybe not on AT&T either.


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

sirslipzalot said:


> More like Damn you Verizon. Samsung doesn't have bootloaders on Sprint or Tmobile that I know of. Maybe not on AT&T either.


Right, Verizon pressured Samsung to lock the bootloaders or they wouldn't sell their products. I guess I can't blame Samsung, they just want to make some $$, and not being able to sell devices on Verizon would be alienating a huge chunk of the market.

On another note, and unlocked bootloader is NOT 100% necessary for custom kernels, roms, etc. kexec will work. I (or someone) just needs to find some time to work on it.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> Right, Verizon pressured Samsung to lock the bootloaders or they wouldn't sell their products. I guess I can't blame Samsung, they just want to make some $$, and not being able to sell devices on Verizon would be alienating a huge chunk of the market.
> 
> On another note, and unlocked bootloader is NOT 100% necessary for custom kernels, roms, etc. kexec will work. I (or someone) just needs to find some time to work on it.


that'd be awesome! hopefully it'll be easy, just the s3 had before an unlocked bootloader was unannounced.

would it be possible to take s3's info and apply it to the stellar? had anyone been brave enough to attempt to flash the unlocked bl from the s3?


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

ztotherad said:


> would it be possible to take s3's info and apply it to the stellar? had anyone been brave enough to attempt to flash the unlocked bl from the s3?


do *not* do this
it will* not *work
i promise

you *will* have a brick
i promise that too


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

ztotherad said:


> that'd be awesome! hopefully it'll be easy, just the s3 had before an unlocked bootloader was unannounced.
> 
> would it be possible to take s3's info and apply it to the stellar? had anyone been brave enough to attempt to flash the unlocked bl from the s3?


I did that and ended up calling Verizon to get a replacement phone

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

invisiblek said:


> do *not* do this
> it will* not *work
> i promise
> 
> ...


yeah, i figured it wouldn't work... is it possible to take some of the files, fort lack of a better word, and replace them worth the stellars on the bootloader?

and don't worry, i don't own the stellar, nor would i try that til its been successfully done.


----------



## sovereign73811 (Nov 15, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> that'd be awesome! hopefully it'll be easy, just the s3 had before an unlocked bootloader was unannounced.
> 
> would it be possible to take s3's info and apply it to the stellar? had anyone been brave enough to attempt to flash the unlocked bl from the s3?


Yeah...don't try it. I didn't work for me about two months ago. By a miracle the phone survived.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

sovereign73811 said:


> It's what we get for being in the network....
> 
> Yeah...don't try it. I didn't work for me about two months ago. By a miracle the phone survived.


yeah, sir you got lucky, usually that crap will brick your phone to oblivion and back


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

can someone get me the information that dialing:
*#1234#

gives you?

we're attempting to get a full stock tar and this might help (didn't feel it was necessary to create a new thread for this)


----------



## allenrb2 (Nov 10, 2012)

invisiblek said:


> can someone get me the information that dialing:
> *#1234#
> 
> gives you?
> ...


AP : I200VRALG4
CP : I200VRLG4
CSC : I200VZWLG4


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

ztotherad said:


> i don't own the phone, but have thought about picking it up third party just to mess around with. so I'm glad some, even a little bit of progress is being made to get this phone up and running. so a big thank you to the awesome devs who are working on it


I got it for my mum because it's more updated than my X and was free. It'll be her first smartphone, and actually from the factory it's really easy to use, and runs quite well, has a nice 2??? mAh battery that should last her at least a day or two. I'm going to see how long it lasts exactly. But I'd love to at least see some themes and CM10 or equivalent. She asked me about my X, which needs a battery that I can buy for cheap, and save her upgrade probably. But They'd try to charge a 30 dollar restocking fee. I bought the s3 for a pretty good deal, not free, but not over a hundred either. I wanted to try out the new DNA, but they didn't have one working and the manager didn't want to get a display model out that night. Personally, I like that the s3 has quite a bit of support from dev's.

So I'm thankful for any deving that gets done for this phone. I think I downloaded root tool for it yesterday. That's really all I need for her, but a nicer rom is always a plus.


----------



## ztotherad (Sep 5, 2011)

griz.droidx said:


> I got it for my mum because it's more updated than my X and was free. It'll be her first smartphone, and actually from the factory it's really easy to use, and runs quite well, has a nice 2??? mAh battery that should last her at least a day or two. I'm going to see how long it lasts exactly. But I'd love to at least see some themes and CM10 or equivalent. She asked me about my X, which needs a battery that I can buy for cheap, and save her upgrade probably. But They'd try to charge a 30 dollar restocking fee. I bought the s3 for a pretty good deal, not free, but not over a hundred either. I wanted to try out the new DNA, but they didn't have one working and the manager didn't want to get a display model out that night. Personally, I like that the s3 has quite a bit of support from dev's.
> 
> So I'm thankful for any deving that gets done for this phone. I think I downloaded root tool for it yesterday. That's really all I need for her, but a nicer rom is always a plus.


did you get the s3 on contract, sir?


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

This is the best phone nobody has used but sadly i have downgraded to the Galaxy Nexus as somebody wanted to trade and i always wanted one. I'll miss the stellar but loving the GNex's screen, Jelly Bean 4.2.1, but hating battery life and a bit too lite i need a case for this thing to make it heavier nearly dropped it twice. Anyways good luck with all the deving and such.


----------

